# Thanks California



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Had guests for dinner last night and we had a bottle of Californian Red wine , rocky trail i believe. ive had it sitting in the wine cellar for quite some months and to be honest from the look of the bottle i wasnt expecting much. however upon opening i was pleasantly surprised it was rich light and very fruity, went down a treat. so thanks California for a great bottle.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah cali definitely knows how to make good wine. God bless em


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I couldnt believe how light and fruity it was for a Cabernet Sauvignon, the french cabs im used to are usually much heavier and richer than this. it was a refreshing change the sort of wine that i would enjoy maybe lightly chilled on a warm summer afternoon in the garden with a nice mild cigar.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

You're welcome, please continue to enjoy our fine products!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Seriously though, I've never heard of Rocky Trail Cab. Where in Calif does it come from? We have many regions that grow and produce cabs all with different flavor profiles.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Its probably produced for the european market, or its bottled under another name in the US. im afraid i dont know where it came from as i threw the bottle away. 

Certainly very good though.


----------

